# Facebook - *sigh* I finally caved



## shesulsa (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm on there now.  It's totally overwhelming ....

Find me as GL Ketchmark


----------



## Drac (Oct 31, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> I'm on there now. It's totally overwhelming ....
> 
> Find me as GL Ketchmark


 

Ain't it though..


----------



## dubljay (Oct 31, 2007)

I am there as well.  Join the MartialTalk.com fans group there   http://oit.facebook.com/group.php?gid=6351603676


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 31, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> I'm on there now.  It's totally overwhelming ....
> 
> Find me as GL Ketchmark



I am on there. I have no idea about the groups and vampires and zombies and, ..., well all of it. Also it seems much more difficult to post pictures, hence why I only have on up there.


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 31, 2007)

Forgive me for not being cool, but what the hell is facebook? Why facebook vs. myspace? What's the point or difference? I know that one of these days I am going to have to get a page somewhere, so that is why I ask...


----------



## Tames D (Oct 31, 2007)

Cruentus said:


> Forgive me for not being cool, but what the hell is facebook? Why facebook vs. myspace? What's the point or difference? I know that one of these days I am going to have to get a page somewhere, so that is why I ask...


Man, your just not with it! But when you find out what Facebook is let me know ok?


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 31, 2007)

Well, I just added one.  Can't even see what the thing is about without setting up an account first.  Far as I can tell, it's MySpace.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 31, 2007)

I had asked in another thread somewhere what facebook was and I still do not know. If it is just another myspace I would rather join one of those spam adds I keep getting


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 31, 2007)

Facebook is this months hot social network site.  It's plus is, it's got all these supposely cool aps, and seems to have better integration with it's bits n all.  The negative is, it's confusing as hell and less customizable.

Personally, I hate em all.  LOL!


----------



## Carol (Oct 31, 2007)

tshadowchaser said:


> I had asked in another thread somewhere what facebook was and I still do not know. If it is just another myspace I would rather join one of those spam adds I keep getting



Its very similar to MySpace. Same concepts, different delivery and packaging.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 1, 2007)

Cruentus said:


> Forgive me for not being cool, but what the hell is facebook? Why facebook vs. myspace? What's the point or difference? I know that one of these days I am going to have to get a page somewhere, so that is why I ask...


 

I'm with you


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 1, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> I'm on there now.  It's totally overwhelming ....
> 
> Find me as GL Ketchmark




I've never even looked at the Facebook site. I have a had enough time keeping up with myspace. I'm a slacker who rarely leaves comments and sometimes I don't answer messages. I'm curious to see what Facebook is all about though.


----------



## Kreth (Nov 1, 2007)

We've debated setting one up for the band. The thing is, as our default computer guy, I don't know if I want to deal with maintaining two sites. Does Facebook have an equivalent to Myspace Music?


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 1, 2007)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Re: Facebook - *sigh* I finally caved


When I read the title I thought at first "cool! she ... ohh never mind!"


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 1, 2007)

Kreth said:


> We've debated setting one up for the band. The thing is, as our default computer guy, I don't know if I want to deal with maintaining two sites. Does Facebook have an equivalent to Myspace Music?


Heck if I know.  I'm still trying to figure out how to use the dang thang.  I need like 5 to 10 friends to do anything fun, it seems, and right now The Lisa is my only friend (haven't logged on yet today, tho).

I did play on Scrabulous though, Lisa, so it's your turn.


----------



## newGuy12 (Nov 1, 2007)

Cruentus said:


> Forgive me for not being cool, but what the hell is facebook? Why facebook vs. myspace? What's the point or difference? I know that one of these days I am going to have to get a page somewhere, so that is why I ask...



Hahahaha!  I have tried to understand this Facebook thing.  I really have.  I have co-workers who are my junior who use it.  I have friends in real life who use it.  

As Bob Hubbard posted above, Facebook has the single most un-intuitive interface of ANY application that I have ever seen.  Maybe its just me, but I think not, because I see others saying the same thing.

I'm a myspace kind of guy myself, mostly because I can't understand how to navigate on the facebook site, and, myspace is where all the "cool" people are anyway.  Facebook is for a bunch of corporate CEO wannabes!!!!!!!!



my5p4c3 rul3z d00dz!!!!!!!!!


Hahahahahahahahahaha!!!

Oh, boy!


----------



## Rob Broad (Nov 8, 2007)

Anyone who knows me or wants to know me can add me to their face book.  use the email address Rob_Broad@yahoo.com to hunt me down on there


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 8, 2007)

For me it's refreshing that people's pages come up quickly (dialup queen here about to get broadband) and I don't have to listen to someone's music I don't like or wait until all those friggin videos and graphics load.  Yeah, it's neat but ... I have to squint to read more often than not.

I like the games on facebook, that's kinda kewl, and how the comments (wall) feature functions.


----------



## Kreth (Nov 8, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> ...and I don't have to listen to someone's music I don't like...


You do know that can be disabled, right? :uhoh:


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 8, 2007)

Kreth said:


> You do know that can be disabled, right? :uhoh:


Well, in the first place, I wasn't talking about your site.  

Second, yes I do.

Thirdly, I have yet to accumulate the patience to do it - I pay more attention, right now, to messages, bulletins, comments.  But in a week ... zowie!


----------



## Laurentkd (Nov 8, 2007)

Ohhh.....You old people crack me up!!!! 

Facebook WAS cool when it was first set up.  Originally it was only for college kids (you could only register if you had certain college addresses... for example @truman.edu).  So that made it new and exciting and special and it was a way to keep up with friends from other colleges (like old high school friends) without dealing with the hugeness of sites like myspace.  It was super easy to connect with people because you found your friends through other friends and it was a cool little college community sort of thing.
But then I guess everyone about my age graduated college and still wanted to be on Facebook, and so the powers at be changed it so ANYONE can join (which always tends to makes something less cool) and now it is basically just like all your other myspaces out there.  I think it is cool that there is a martial talk group to join on there though!
Hope this helped you out (and the postivenss of it cancels out the negative rep you wanted to give me for disrespecting my elders):ultracool


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm not on any of these things.  I've never even looked at them.  I don't even own a cell phone.  I'm so far behind in technology, I still prefer to play with swords and spears.  I am miserably uncool.


----------



## Laurentkd (Nov 8, 2007)

Flying Crane said:


> I'm not on any of these things. I've never even looked at them. I don't even own a cell phone. I'm so far behind in technology, I still prefer to play with swords and spears. I am miserably uncool.


 
...and some day your kind will die out as well


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 8, 2007)

Laurentkd said:


> ...and some day your kind will die out as well


 
got no kids.  i am the end of the line.


----------



## Laurentkd (Nov 8, 2007)

If you had kids no one would have to tell you about facebook!


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 8, 2007)

Laurentkd said:


> If you had kids no one would have to tell you about facebook!


 
hee hee, i've been blissfully ignorant.


----------



## Laurentkd (Nov 8, 2007)

Truthfully... you are probably better off!


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 8, 2007)

Laurentkd said:


> Truthfully... you are probably better off!


 
yeah, I already spend too much time tinkering around here on Martialtalk and over at Kenpotalk.  that's the extent of my online community.  I don't need to be doing any more than that.  Not enough hours in the day.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 8, 2007)

Laurentkd said:


> If you had kids no one would have to tell you about facebook!


Actually I had to tell my daughter about Facebook - she'd never heard of it.  But I'm putting a cap on how many online communities I join.


----------



## kittybreed (Nov 10, 2007)

I have both MySpace (myspace.com/combaton) and Facebook (I don't know my URL, just search for kitty breed). MySpace is more fun. Facebook has fun applications and I'm now a vampire. Also you can post ads and throw things at people (figuratively). The dark side of it is that I think I uploaded some spyware when I got the vampire application. If you add games (which is the fun part) be sure not to allow any cookies from the application. Think of Facebook as the grown-up myspace, OK but not too wild.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 16, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> Actually I had to tell my daughter about Facebook - she'd never heard of it. But I'm putting a cap on how many online communities I join.




I had to have others "INVITE" me for me to know about it. 


I have a problem with Facebook. I have a couple of messages sent to me. I try to type in a reply and then click send. Although, the send button is not an active button. Is there something else I have to do to send a frigging message on that system? It is really furstrating that I can make lots of other systems work, but with this one I still cannot post a photo or reply to a message. I wonder if it is version of software or browsers or what?


----------

